# Some New Mods At Fasttech..



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

Hi

Found these new mods at Fasttech..i know of all the negative things around Fasttech. but i just thought these kinda looked interesting..
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007511/1642600-tesla-m1-mechanical-mod
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007511/1642502-tesla-m4-mechanical-mod
http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10007511/1642504-tesla-variable-voltage-wattage-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (4/3/14)

Some really nice looking mods

Would be good to see some reviews from the usual guys on youtube


----------



## Andre (4/3/14)

Unusual battery sizes for the mechs. Wonder if they are available locally? Like the looks of the VV/VW.


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Some really nice looking mods
> 
> Would be good to see some reviews from the usual guys on youtube


dont think the guys on Youtube usually review Fasttech clones...??


----------



## Rex Smit (4/3/14)

Matthee said:


> Unusual battery sizes for the mechs. Wonder if they are available locally? Like the looks of the VV/VW.


did not even notice the odd batt size..


----------

